
Just Room Enough Island - zeroonetwothree
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_Room_Enough_Island
======
warent
What I love most about this is that there seems to be some form of nominative
determinism at play here because the surname of the original owners is
Sizeland, which doesn't take a big leap of the imagination to connect to their
owning an island of notable size. At the very least, Sizeland is definitely an
aptonym.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_determinism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_determinism)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptronym](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptronym)

------
dmckeon
From the title, I was expecting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar)
(title from a mention in the novel of a factoid that the entire human race,
standing close together, would just cover Zanzibar.

Would love to see either this or Brunner’s
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shockwave_Rider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shockwave_Rider)
as well-produced films.

------
canjobear
Do they have electricity and running water?

~~~
watersb
Looks like a lot of running water to me.

------
potiuper
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother-in-
Law_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother-in-Law_Island) AKA "Not
enough room" island

------
dmd
The "Sizeland family". What a perfectly matched name.

------
hn_1234
I see there is also something similar here , castle in an island
[https://www.boldtcastle.com/visitorinfo/](https://www.boldtcastle.com/visitorinfo/)

~~~
sonofgod
They're around 250 metres from each other.

The Thousand Islands seems a completely ludicrous place that feels like a
fantasy novel. Or Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker

[https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Boldt+Castle+%26+Boldt+Yacht...](https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Boldt+Castle+%26+Boldt+Yacht+House,+1+Heart+Island,+Alexandria+Bay,+NY+13607,+United+States/Hub+Island,+Alexandria+Bay,+NY+13607,+USA/@44.3437032,-75.9240831,18z/data=!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x4ccd393928956011:0x67988c8497b22eca!2m2!1d-75.922653!2d44.34434!1m5!1m1!1s0x4ccd393013332baf:0x40b64c50bbcd7568!2m2!1d-75.9248733!2d44.3426381!3e0)

------
RickJWagner
Cool looking house.

I'd have to wonder how they keep the siding in shape, though. You'd have to
think waves would keep it wet, leading to rot or at least mold on the north
side.

Anyone got any ideas about that?

